# Supermax Way Wipers



## dlane (Feb 20, 2016)

any one know if BP mill way wipers would work on a 1986 Supermax yci 1 1/2 mill ?. 
And for that matter other parts interchangeability between the two


----------



## dlane (Mar 13, 2016)

Guess not, if someone wanted to make them what would be the best way to go about it , material?.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know about BP wipers, but Kent KTM-3S parts should all interchange, exactly the same machine.  http://www.kentusa.com/  They have a good parts department.

If I were going to make some, I would use 1/8 inch neoprene gasket material.


----------



## dlane (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Jim I'll call them tomorrow


----------



## tpic402 (May 13, 2016)

What did you figure out.  I recently am faced with the same issue??


----------



## dlane (May 14, 2016)

After removing , cleaning deburing the wipers I decided they were still good and working ok.
When they get wornout I'll go with Kent ktm3s wipers


----------



## tpic402 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks. I was thinking about putting felt behind mine after deburring and cleaning them. Thanks again


----------

